# Kindle 3 DIY padded case



## heeya (Aug 20, 2010)

While waiting... waiting... for the kindle 3 that I pre-ordered, I made a custom case for myself.










It came out ok but it took hours of hard work. It is almost sad how people living outside of the US can't get real grips of good products(including kindles till the pre-order started!).
All in all, making it was fun 

Does anyone making their own cases?

+ in the back: the green one was for kindle 2 and I had to return the kindle to bump up to kindle 3


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, that looks great!  I wish I was that talented.


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

Those are beautiful!  I'm planning on making some sleeves too, but mine won't look as nice as yours.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------

